# مواقع افلام عن الاحتراق الداخلي2



## الطموني (22 مارس 2007)

http://coewww.rutgers.edu/classes/mae/mae461/online_res.html
http://avt.inel.gov/hydrogen.html
http://www.lancorpasi.com/laser/surface_prep_ind.htm
http://www-or.amp.i.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~yagiura/topics.html
هذا الموقع لسه ما شوفتو
http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/video_demos/mechanisms/index.html
موقع اكثر من رائع
www.me.mtu.edu/slides/
هذي اخواني بعض المواقع الخاصة بافلام الانتيرنل ومبسشن
و اعذروني على التقصير


----------



## رؤى المدينة (23 مارس 2007)

هذه افلام رائعة نشكرك عليها جدا


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (23 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطموني (27 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كونكورد (28 مارس 2007)

كرنك كرنك بجد
شكرآ على الصور


----------



## عبد الرحمن الصباغ (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا ياغالى على تعبك وان شاء الله ربنا هيوفقك اكتر واكتر


----------



## rozaia (29 مارس 2007)

http://www-or.amp.i.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~yagiura/topics.html

هذا الرابط كان غير مفهوم وماتعرف عندي بولا لغة على الجهاز

بس باقي المواقع تشكر عليها


----------



## شريف ميهوب (29 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## اللورد900 (29 مارس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أحمد رأفت (31 مارس 2007)

ليس عيب اننا نتعلم بل العيب اننا نجهل اننا تعلمنا ومِن مَن تعلمنا
مشكور يا شطووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (31 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله
مجموعة رائعة
جزاك الله خيرا :14:


----------



## sakr6565 (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا عى المجهود


----------



## فيرة (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا , وشكرا على هالمجهود


----------



## الطموني (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد العبودي (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على جهودك الرائعة


----------



## حفراوي55 (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يالغالي والله مواقع مفيدة ونتمنى منك المزيد........


----------



## الدكتور نوري علوان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا...افلام واضحه ومقيده


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## mbaumi (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الهدية وفقك الله ونرجوا منك المزيد


----------



## الطموني (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaan aflaam hayla


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك مواقع جملة ومفيدة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ على الروابط


----------

